# Mobile coffee trailer startup



## melissabarista (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello!

We are both new to this coffee world so go easy on us, but we are willing to learn and are very keen. I have just completed my first barista training level 2 at Small Batch Coffee Company in Brighton, (it was awesome)

My partner and I have just bought ourselves a catering trailer (we are based in Sussex) and are looking to fit it with preferably a La Marzocco or Nuova Simonelli, 2 group. Plus a digital grinder. Can I get both espresso machine and grinder for £2000 OR less? We plan to sell cakes, biscuits, light lunches and of course fantastic coffee and tea too!

We are looking to buy a 2nd hand/refurbished machine.

We will definitely have a gas supply on board, but will have to wait a little while before we will have both gas/electric. How will that affect what machine we buy?

Are there any other machines you would recommend?

ANY information/tips/advice you think would be useful will be gratefully appreciated!

Melissa


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

First congrats, so many people in your position use awful coffee, it appears your priorities are right!

Second hand your budget should be doable. I'd suggest you look into lever machines as well, as these require a bit less power to run and are simpler. The Astoria lever machines are common on small trailers and available second hand, the Izzo lever machines are a bit less common but better so keep an eye out.

There are a few people who have posted on here in your position before, so do a forum search and you should get lots of useful info.

Good Luck!


----------

